# Made a crank



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Decided to attempt making a flat side crank. Made it out of balsa. Think it came out decent. Foil finished. Found out some clears will make permanent marker run. Oh well gave it a nice purple fade like a shad. Guessing it will run 4 -5 foot


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome Dan!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That turned out well for your first crankbait from scratch. Nice work !! Mike


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

That is sweet!! Keep us informed how it works and the fish like it.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I like how the spot distorts after you cleared it. I have painted some spoons for steelhead in the past and I usually just do it by hand and the spots like for a Shad or whatever design don’t come out perfectly round but it almost looks more natural. Fish still like them! I’m sure a lunker will take that bait.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Well it runs. Water was muddy couldn't see it down deep but in the shallow spot I could see it has a decent slight hunting action and deflects very good . Would post quick video but can't get it to load


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks great!


----------

